# No2/3 Levels



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Simply Cannot Get These Levels To Go Down. 

Dont Know What Else To Do. My Test Strips Keep Showing Up As Dark Pink As You Can Get.

A 400 Emperor Biowheel Filter, As Well As A Walmart 60 Gallon Filter On The Back Of Tank. 

Cleaned Out The Rocks On The Bottom So Well The Water Coming Out Was As Clear As The Water I Was Putting In.

Added New Carbon Into The Biowheel

No Dead Fish. Not Overly Feeding Them. Levels Just Wont Go Down.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I appreciate the fact you are testing, but you really should get rid of the strips. They aren't accurate enough for a cycling tank, IMO. The info they give is broad range and not granular like you need. Water changes, up to 50% each day until the levels get to 1 or below. Don't mess with your filter at all and don't add any chemicals. With patience it will go down.

More specifics on your tank would be nice to have. Size, inhabitants, etc..


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, I Should Have Realized The Strips Weren't Nearly As Accurate Enough.

Its A 55 Gallon Tank W/ No Fish Larger Than 1 Inch (only Two Clown Loaches Are Prob 1 Inch Long Each)

6 Neon Tetras
3 Black Skirt Tetras
3 Cardinal Tetras
2 Clown Loaches
2 Zebra Danios
3 Glofish (my Gf's Fish, Lol)

19 Total Fish

Two Live Anacharis
1 Live Sword
1 Live Banana

Other Than That Just Plastic Plants And Decor

See My Photo Albums For Pictures

One Emperor 400 Biowheel On Back Left
One Just Walmart Brand 60 Gallon Filter On Back Right

T8 Bulbs


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A lot of fish to start with, that is why the levels ares so high. Start with the water changes as soon as you can.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Have Been, Once A Week.
Will Live Plants Help Remove Harmful Material In The Water?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

sharkattack said:


> Have Been, Once A Week.
> Will Live Plants Help Remove Harmful Material In The Water?


You need to do water changes daily until those values are down to safe levels. Otherwise, you may loose a number of your fish. Plants help remove it, but the few you have will not make a substantial difference.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would add more anacharis untill the entire back wall is anacharis.

my .02


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 on water changes up to 50% a day to keep ammonia and nitrates under 1.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

+2.Live plants.Lots and lots of live plants.And waterchanges.

I need more plants in my tanks too,i can still see fish....


----------

